# Amsoil puts their money here their mouth is....



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

...eventually.

http://www.toyota-4runner.org/4th-gen-t4rs/66618-blew-my-03-v6-engine-then-i-found.html


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well 25k interval is crazy period... but this isnt all amsiols fault i dont think. these toyota engines sludge badly... i have cleaned at least half a dozen of these v6 and even a 4 cylinder. 3 of these customers had documentation of their service records but the cars were not covered because they missed the mileage cut off or years covered. lexus also has these issues since they basically use the same engines. the rear heads sludge more since the v of the engine is angled more toward the firewall and the oil pools more and bakes. i have pulled valve covers off of every german car youj can think of and have never seen anything like that. the inline 4 cylinder camrys owner used mobil 1 and was very timely in his oil service that sludge was more like gelatin and it cleaned up better or rather more easily then the cars that used regular motor oil. well thats my 2 cents on it


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

I prefer not to blow my engine up...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Toyota has to make back all that money they lost because people were too stupid to turn off their cars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I think some of you guys are missing the point.... no one at Amsoil notified the guy of the TSB. 

What isn't explicitly stated is the oil change interval the guy used... 

And, suprisingly no one screamed Magnuson-Moss Act. This isn't a case for the Magnuson-Moss Act, which it was pretty clear the "aftermarket" maintenance part did cause the problem


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> Amsoil puts their money here their mouth is....


 
I am still waiting to see where their mouth is going...


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

the dodge intrepid 2.7L:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: big sludge machine:laugh:


----------



## eyepoppet (May 2, 2011)

harmankardon35 said:


> the dodge intrepid 2.7L:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: big sludge machine:laugh:


my friend has a 3.5L 24 valve intripid with 250+ miles on it. lol still runs...sorta Cant go past 80mph with out blowing up.


----------

